
Trees Have Their Own Internet - jdnier
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/04/the-wood-wide-web/478224/?utm_source=SFFB&amp;single_page=true
======
jdnier
From the article: ‘“There’s a below-ground community of mycorrhizal fungi
invisibly interconnecting an above-ground plant community,” explains Christina
Kaiser. She’s not kidding about the large amounts. Klein’s team estimated that
in a patch of forest the size of a rugby field, the trees trade around 280
kilograms of carbon every year.’

